
Lady Conference Speaker: Speaker BIOS - rbanffy
https://dev.to/wiredferret/lady-conference-speaker-speaker-bios-p1o
======
towaway1138
This seems like "log for girls". Is there any way whatsoever that speaker bios
need to differ by gender?

